# anyone have anchor butter? need a few more numbers



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok its cheeky asking time here but does anyone please have anchor butter and not saving up the cow rewards.

We need 11 more "numbers"  to get what we want from their rewards thing...was hoping to get my parents the travel blanket thingy before they go away in feb....

Any numbers gratefully received via pm..

Many thanks... (will name a cow after you lol)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thankyou.....any more gratefully received...!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi again I need just two more..... can anyone help please?


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

hi

i'll check our fridge at work for you hun.  where will i find these numbers ??

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks they are on the foil bit that you peel off....


----------

